# Cigar Pic's



## tattoofreak (Nov 27, 2008)

So I was lucky enough to get off this rock I live on for a week and this is what happens. You have to remember I don't have a B&M on Kauai so I pretty happy to visit one. 

10 OpusX xXx power ranger.


15 OpusX robusto.


3 OpusX perfecxion X
2 OpusX super belicoso


10 San Cristobal I've been waiting to try these.


Box Illusione Cg4 


What a great vacation :ss


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Dang Tat! That is an Awesome haul!


----------



## KickU2Sleep (Feb 20, 2009)

*suuuuweeeeeetttt......*


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Those Illusiones are great! Nice pick up, congrats!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thats crazy haul man...enjoy them


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Man! I have got to get out to Hawaii soon. Nice haul

By the way, those xXx Power Rangers look defective. Better send them to me for Opus inspection...LOL


----------



## tattoofreak (Nov 27, 2008)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Man! I have got to get out to Hawaii soon. Nice haul
> 
> By the way, those xXx Power Rangers look defective. Better send them to me for Opus inspection...LOL


If I remember right it was you who sent me my first OpusX its all your fault LOL.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

tattoofreak said:


> If I remember right it was you who sent me my first OpusX its all your fault LOL.


Glad to be of service Chris.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice haul! San Cris's are great!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome haul!!! You sure know how to pick 'em when you get off that rock.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Really Great pick ups, enjoy.


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Those are just beautiful........I know you'll enjoy the he!! out of them.


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome haul !!! Enjoy them i live though you.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## CJZ (Mar 22, 2009)

NIce haul. i wish i could get my hands on that many opus' around here.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

very nice haul


----------



## tattoofreak (Nov 27, 2008)

CJZ said:


> NIce haul. i wish i could get my hands on that many opus' around here.


I'm just lucky the B&M wouldn't sale me the full boxes or I would have have 4 boxes and no money. He would only sale me 30 sticks and I had to go in three different times to get them.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Awesome snag!!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great pickups


----------

